# Variable vom Typ char löschen



## lemmond (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin absoluter Neuling in der C-Programmierung, daher auch eine
sehr sehr einfache Frage:

Wie kann ich eine Variable vom Typ char löschen ?


```
q = 'd' //Beispiel
```

Danke !

Gruss
lemmond


----------



## Kachelator (10. Juli 2004)

> Wie kann ich eine Variable vom Typ char löschen ?


  Gar nicht. Du kannst ihr höchstens andere Werte zuweisen, zum Beispiel '\0' oder ein Space. Das käme einem Löschen nahe. Die Variable selbst wird bestehen bleiben, solange ihr Gültigkeitsbereich nicht verlassen wird. Das kann beispielsweise der aktuelle Anweisungsblock (Funktion) sein, oder auch das Programm insgesamt, falls es sich um eine globale Variable handelt.


----------

